# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  appel webservice via bpmn2

## mourad_36

Bonjour a tous,

j'utilise jbpm5 dans un projet que je doit faire appel  des webservice, je me demande si BPMN2 me permet de faire ca ?
merci d'avance

----------

